# Anyone run a DVC30 controller with voltage input instead of pressure



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Has anyone used a devils own DVC30 controller using voltage rather than the boost input to control the unit?

I purchased one a while back and it appears as though the boost input does not work. I opened it up and found that internally it has an input for voltage as per a maf or map based signal. Just wondering if anyone has tried this? I'd ship it back but this is the second boost referenced controller I've tried that have been no good. I know the wiring is good, I have tested and verified.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

If anyone is interested in knowing more, this controller won't work on voltage input. It turns out my problem with this unit was a ground fault and not the controller itself.


----------

